# Electrical plug broken...anyone know how to replace?



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yesterday I went to go hook up my horse trailer and found my plug like this...










I don't know what happened, I just used the trailer a couple weeks ago with no issue :twisted:. Anyways, I am highly challenged when it comes to fixing electrical components of anything, so I'm not sure what I need to order to replace it. I called the only horse trailer dealer in the area and he said I would have to bring the trailer to them...it's over an hour away and I have no trailer brakes, brake lights, or turn signals so if I can avoid breaking the law, I would really like to. 

In case it matters, it's a 2007 Hawk 2H GN.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Once you have the new plug, which you should be able to get at any auto parts store such as Pep Boys or Auto Zone, then it is a matter of taking each wire off the old and putting it in the same place on the new plug.

The wires should be color coded with their function. White is ground, blue is brakes, etc,. If you are uncomfortable, any mechanical shop should be able to do it for you. Try a U-haul place as well - or even the auto store that sold you the plug.

What make your auto or your trailer is doesn't matter. All plugs are wired the same which is why you can interchange vehicles and trailers without having to rewire either.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

What Iride said, you can buy replacement plugs **** near anywhere. New plug and screw driver is all you need to fix this. 

One thing to add, if the wires are not long enough to pull off one at a time and put on the new plug then you want a pen and paper. Write down where each and every wire is located on the old plug so you can place them back where they belong on the new. Most plugs will have each post numbered (seen a few real cheapies that don't). If it helps, draw a picture of the plug and mark it up that way.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

You have no idea how much perfect timing your thread is. Just tonight I had one of those slot things burn out (cheap plug, slot for running lights) and had to tow home with two hoses with the hazard lights on. I'm going to try and replace it myself this weekend. That failing I'll get stick it on the "Honey do list"


----------

